# 2 foot Pacu



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Some new updated on my big guy-


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wow nice looks super healthy


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's a big bitch AK.
Nice mix.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow - those are some broad 'shoulders' on that fish.

I want to go fishing in your aquarium.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

holy cow!!!! - errr, fish..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys....

Go big or go home.......


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

If that's 2 feet, that's a pretty big pleco too!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ever since I saw that commercial with the shark...where they guy is doing that goofy laugh....whenever I see a pacu......that commercial just pops into my head. I just cant help it.

Certainly an impressive fish AK...as all your fish are


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Ever since I saw that commercial with the shark...where they guy is doing that goofy laugh....whenever I see a pacu......that commercial just pops into my head. I just cant help it.
> 
> Certainly an impressive fish AK...as all your fish are


LMFAO-
I have to agree though.......Just not with mine









Much appreciated Sir


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Pacu gigantico! Very nice.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> Pacu gigantico! Very nice.


LOL-
Much appreciated


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Beautiful Specimen!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow, he looks great.. what a beast
If you ever get snowed in and run out of food, u ok


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

conratz for having a amazing pacu.. besides the looks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind words-
Truelly one of my favs right here...


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

if that fish couldd say 4 words it would be feed me more please ..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

waldron said:


> if that fish couldd say 4 words it would be feed me more please ..


20+ 2 inch shrimp in a feeding is enough...


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i think the bottem less pit name should apply to the pacu instead of just the arow


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I love these fish and you got the best looking one I've seen. I think they're definately one of the most comical looking species around.







as usual!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> I love these fish and you got the best looking one I've seen. I think they're definately one of the most comical looking species around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks-

No one has been able to produce a pic of a nicer specimen yet.....









Thanks Sir for the kind words-
Personality is unmatched also......Truelly a beast in every way,shape/form....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> I love these fish and you got the best looking one I've seen. I think they're definately one of the most comical looking species around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks-

No one has been able to produce a pic of a nicer specimen yet.....









Thanks Sir for the kind words-
Personality is unmatched also......Truelly a beast in every way,shape/form....
[/quote]
But you have to admit it looks like a beast with a smile. Lol!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> I love these fish and you got the best looking one I've seen. I think they're definately one of the most comical looking species around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks-

No one has been able to produce a pic of a nicer specimen yet.....









Thanks Sir for the kind words-
Personality is unmatched also......Truelly a beast in every way,shape/form....
[/quote]
But you have to admit it looks like a beast with a smile. Lol!
[/quote]

True,True


----------

